# The Craziest Multi-Tool Ever Made Has 100 Blades And A .22-Caliber Five-Shot Revolver



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Circa 1880

The Craziest Multi-Tool Ever Made Has 100 Blades And A Revolver


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

If the revolver gives you a sense of scale, that thing must be the size of a small counter-top microwave. Did it come with a team of horses to lug it around for you?


----------



## rswink (Mar 23, 2019)

Depends on the caliber

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

And it weighs 40lbs. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

I see eight scissors. Why¿


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Alteredstate said:


> I see eight scissors. Why¿


'Cause its _fancy_. Edward Scissorhands would be so jealous. @The Tourist, too!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

So many useful things that together add up to a useless item. I suppose as a collectable and that is your thing....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey, I saw those advertised on late night TV once. I ordered 2 of them. I was drunk. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Hey, I saw those advertised on late night TV once. I ordered 2 of them. I was drunk. :tango_face_grin:


Anything for Free Shipping, huh?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I want one with a 12ga pump


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> 'Cause its _fancy_. Edward Scissorhands would be so jealous. @The Tourist, too!


Jealous? Let them be jealous of me.

Annie, I work hard to find stones and techniques that allow me to put an edge on a common jackknife that is superior to a folded Japanese chefs' knife.

My hand, yes. But I could not do this without Ken Schwartz's superior stones.

_Click on pictures to enlarge_.


----------

